
1962 — Versioned physical sculptures - bpierre
http://raphaelbastide.com/1962/
======
bpierre
The project is inspired by Robert Morris _Card File_ :
<http://www.artslant.com/la/feeds/show/20009>

GitHub repository: <https://github.com/raphaelbastide/1962>

